# Scale Length



## Erik (Jun 29, 2007)

I have been thinking about building a Gibson SG type guitar. 
I was looking at Warmoth and they have an SG body. They list a scale length of 25 1/2 ". I thought the scale length was determined by the neck, so why would the body have a scale length listed? Also, aren't most Gibsons 24 3/4"?


----------



## Soupbone (May 17, 2007)

The reason is that some of the scale length is on the body. The scale length is basically the string length between the bridge and nut.

When joining two the peices it comes down to where the neck meets the body, standard acoustic is 14th fret, You see this causes the bridge placement to be critical which is on the body.

ALL Gibson Guitar scale lengths vary even in the same model. But thats the jist of it. Ive never seen one with a 25.5. Yet.

Measure the distance between the nut and the 12th fret centre, and double it and you get the BASIC string length.

What I do is Add 1/8 to the high E and 1/4" to the Low E and joint the two points. You have the BASIC saddle position. Fine tune from there.
Works rather well.

Hope that helps somewhat.

Got to go back to the pot,

sincerely, Soupbone.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

perhaps a typo on the warmoth site. Thats an odd scale for an SG.


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

The standard for me on acoustic guitars is a 25.5 scale with the neck joined at the 14 fret....if the neck is made longer or shorter the bridge position is changed, thus also the sound, not to mention that the bridge is moved away from the bridge plate .....unless you move the bridge plate when you install the tone bars and bracing......Some friendly advice.....Do your home work before you build....Make sure you understand scale and intonation.....Happy building...Lab


----------



## Soupbone (May 17, 2007)

YJMUJRSRV said:


> perhaps a typo on the warmoth site. Thats an odd scale for an SG.



Yes I agree or perhaps they are selling a "lookalike" with the fender standard length.

Anyways To the question I further expound. If you have a body designed for a 24 and whatever scale and a neck for 25.5 and the bridge is already positioned it will not work. 
Now If the body is blank you may be able to cheat but it wouldnt look right. the Pickups would be differently spaced and the tail maybe too close to the ass or lotso stuff like that.

For example putting a strat(25.5) neck on an SG is just not going to work unless you want to play all out of tune and wacky...which actually is found to be intersesting...for some.

Whats an Epiphone SG's scale? It might be 25.5...I dont know. If so then it would work but just look a little "off" styalistically.

If you want to build a guitar Id say do up a strat, theres gads of parts around for cheap and most will all work together. Plus its 25.5


PS(hardtails are easiest if your making your own body.)
What ever happens GOOD LUCK and watch out for the insidiousness of obbsession.

Have to go turn up the heat-

sincerely 
Soupbone.


----------



## Roidster (Aug 5, 2007)

FYI Warmoth will make it any scale you want when you order your blank
from 24 3/4" to 27" baritone,Gibsons are standard 24 3/4


----------

